# Severum only eats cucumber and pineapple



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

My Severum is only eating fresh cucumber and pineapple. For my other fish, I am currently feeding flakes, shrimp pellets, cichlids sinking pellet, freeze dried bloodworms and algae wafer. I have seen the Severum attempt to eat these but it spits them back out every time. I don't think it will get enough nutrition out of just cucumber and pineapple diet, I'll be trying zucchini and other vegetables soon. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Try not feeding cucumber and pineapple for a few weeks. He'll likely eat the other foods if hungry enough.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Kind of hesitant of it possibly not eating for couple of weeks but i'll try! Will update this post when anything changes


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Severum now eats bloodworms, cucumber and zucchini. Bloodworms are only fed 2-3 a week though. Also, I think I saw it eat a NLS pellet earlier today but pellets are too small so I am not sure. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Weird... for about a year he would only eat bloodworms and cucumbers so I gave up trying to get him on a normal diet, but for the last couple weeks it started to eat everything I feed. I had it over a year and it only grew from 3 inches to 4. Will it start to grow or will it be stunted?


----------

